# A Gentle Echo on Woman



## panadeli (Dec 17, 2011)

Πιστεύω ότι το δυσκολότερο είδος προς μετάφραση είναι η ποίηση.
Αλλά και πάλι, υπάρχουν ποιήματα και ποιήματα.
Το συγκεκριμένο νομίζω ότι δεν μεταφράζεται με τίποτα.

_SHEPHERD: Echo, I ween, will in the wood reply,
And quaintly answer questions: shall I try?
ECHO: Try.
What must we do our passion to express?
Press.
How shall I please her who never loved before?
Be Fore.
What most moves women when we them address?
A dress.
Say, what can keep her chaste whom I adore?
A door.
If music softens rocks, love tunes my lyre.
Liar.
Then teach me, Echo, how shall I come by her?
Buy her.
_
Jonathan Swift, «A Gentle Echo on Woman»

Μην νιώσει κανείς την ανάγκη να προσπαθήσει να το μεταφράσει, εκτός φυσικά αν έχει γερά νεύρα και πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο. 

Περισσότερο με απασχολεί το εξής: Τι θα κάνατε σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση;
Θα επιχειρούσατε πραγματικά να το μεταφράσετε, προσπαθώντας να αποδώσετε όσο γίνεται καλύτερα τον ρόλο της ηχούς;
Θα εστιάζατε στην απόδοση του νοήματος, εγκαταλείποντας την ηχώ στην τύχη της;
Θα συνδυάζατε κάποια από αυτές τις επιλογές, με την ταυτόχρονη παράθεση του πρωτότυπου σε υποσημείωση; (ή ενδεχομένως και αντίστροφα, με το πρωτότυπο στο κυρίως κείμενο και το μετάφρασμα σε υποσημείωση;)
Οποιαδήποτε ιδέα είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 21, 2011)

Επειδή μου έχει τύχει κάποιες φορές, η γενικότερη θεωρία περί μετάφρασης ποίησης λέει ότι μεταφράζουμε το νόημα ή μάλλον πρώτα έχουμε στον νου μας το νόημα και μετά την ομοιοκαταληξία.

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση και επειδή εμένα αυτές οι προκλήσεις μου αρέσουν και με κρατάνε σε εγρήγορση γλωσσικά και ποιητικά, εγώ θα προσπαθούσα και νομίζω πως είναι και το ζητούμενο, να μεταφράσω την ηχώ και να αποδώσω την τελευταία λέξη του κάθε στίχου με τέτοιο τρόπο, ώστε να ταιριάζει με την απόκριση. Μόνο έτσι θα μπορέσει, κατά τη γνώμη μου, να μεταφραστεί αυτό το ποίημα επιτυχώς. Αλλιώς το βλέπω σαν κολοκύθια νερόβραστα... :) 

Αν βρω λίγο χρόνο τώρα τα Χριστούγεννα, εγώ θα την κάνω εδώ την απόπειρα. Το θεωρώ καλή άσκηση. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2011)

Γενικά την ποίηση δεν την μεταφράζουμε αλλά την διασκευάζουμε. Κι αυτό γιατί η ποίηση βασίζεται εξαιρετικά στην ιδιαιτερότητα της εκάστοτε γλώσσας, που φυσικά δεν έχει πάντα αντιστοιχίες με άλλες.

Εδώ το πρόβλημα είναι τεράστιο, γιατί το ποίημα βασίζεται στην γραμματική ομοιοτυπία των προσώπων (π.χ. shall I try? Try = Να προσπαθήσω; Προσπάθησε). Ο μόνος τρόπος για να αποδοθεί είναι να αλλάξεις τελείως τις λέξεις και να μεταφέρεις μόνο τον στόχο του ποιήματος.

Μπορείς να κάνεις μια λίστα με ομόηχες ελληνικές και να προσπαθήσεις να συντάξεις με τέτοιον τρόπο που να φαίνεται σαν απόκριση. Ή μπορείς να αξιοποιήσεις την χρονική αύξηση (π.χ.: πιστεύεις ότι έφυγε; ...φύγε). Να πώς θα απέδιδα το πρώτο:

Ε: Να προσπαθήσω, φρόνιμο θα 'ναι;
Α: Ναι.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 21, 2011)

Δεν διαφωνώ στο πρώτο που λες, αλλά τελικά κάνουμε και τα δύο. Και μετάφραση και διασκευή. Και απόδοση νοήματος και ήχου, αν θέλεις. Επειδή και έχω μεταφράσει ικανό αριθμό ποιημάτων και συνεχίζω να το κάνω, αλλά και έχω καταπιαστεί με μια έρευνα για τη μουσικότητα της ποίησης και τη μετάφρασή της, όλα αυτά μου φαίνονται ωραίες προκλήσεις. :) 

Αυτή τη στιγμή, μάλιστα, τυχαίνει να μεταφράζω ένα πεζό ποίημα που είναι γραμμένο σε ακολουθίες και η τελευταία λέξη του κάθε στίχου είναι η πρώτη της επόμενης. Επομένως μου φάνηκε οικείο το ποίημα του Σουίφτ. 

Έχω σκεφτεί κάνα δυο πραγματάκια για το εν λόγω ποίημα, αλλά μόλις βάλω τις σκέψεις μου σε τάξη, θα τα παραθέσω και εδώ. 

Εγώ αυτά τα θεωρώ σπαζοκεφαλιές της μετάφρασης που ακονίζουν το μυαλό... :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2011)

—να διαλύσω. 
Λύσω, λύσω… [πολλές εύκολες λύσεις με παράγωγες]
—να εκφράσω. 
Ράσο, ράσο… [κακό ζευγάρι]
—να θυμίσει. 
Μίση, μίση… [αυτό μ’ αρέσει, έχει συνέχεια]
—προηγουμένως. 
Μένος, μένος… [τρέχα γύρευε]
—Ένα κόμμα. 
Κώμα, κώμα… [παίζει κι ο Σουίφτ με το ομόηχο lyre-liar —άπαξ— πρέπει ίσως να γίνει έτσι που να μη χάνεται στην απαγγελία]

Ο σκοπός του ποιητή είναι η τεχνική. Γράφουμε ένα δικό μας ποίημα που θα βασίζεται στην τεχνική. Δεν κάνουμε καμιά απολύτως απόπειρα να μεταφέρουμε την ιστορία. Ο Σουίφτ δεν ξεκίνησε με συγκεκριμένη ιστορία την οποία αποφάσισε να τη στριμώξει στο καλούπι του ευρήματος της ηχώς. Προχωρούσε και πήγαινε όπου τον έβγαζε η επόμενη πετυχημένη ρίμα. Μπορεί και ο «μεταφραστής» του ποιήματος να διαλέξει το γενικό νοηματικό πλαίσιο, με τον ερωτευμένο που ζητάει συμβουλές από την ηχώ, και να το αναπτύξει με ρίμες που θα τον πάνε αλλού σε σχέση με το σουιφτικό. Επιδιώκουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε διαφορετικές μορφές ρίμας.

Πώς να την κατακτήσω, έχω ελπίδα;
Πήδα, πήδα…


----------



## panadeli (Dec 21, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την απόκριση. Χαίρομαι πολύ, Αζιμούθιε, που βλέπεις το ποίημα σαν μια καλοδεχούμενη άσκηση για ακόνισμα του μυαλού. Ελληγενή, η πρότασή σου για την πρώτη στροφή είναι εξαιρετική. Με την άδειά σου, θα τη χρησιμοποιήσω.
Σε ό,τι αφορά το τελευταίο που λες, Νίκελ, δεν διαφωνώ ότι ο Σουίφτ πιθανότατα έγραψε το ποίημα σαν άσκηση τεχνικής, όμως στο δικό μου πλαίσιο το νόημα δυστυχώς έχει μεγάλη σημασία. Το ποίημα παρατίθεται σε ένα εκλαϊκευμένο βιβλίο για την εξέλιξη, και συγκεκριμένα στην αρχή ενός κεφαλαίου με θέμα τη φύση της γυναίκας. Η ουσία δηλαδή των συμβουλών της ηχούς προς τον άνδρα (και ο κυνισμός της) πρέπει να αποδοθεί [να είναι τολμηρός και ηγετικός (press, be fore), κτητικός (a door), και πλούσιος (a dress, buy her)].


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 22, 2011)

Παρακαλώ. Ίσως θα μπορούσες να αξιοποιήσεις κάτι από το παρακάτω, που είναι από την δεύτερη στροφή και μετά. Πολύ πρόχειρο, αλλά ίσως σού δώσει κάποιες ιδέες.

Πώς θα εκφραστώ που η καρδιά μου χτυπά;
...χτύπα.
Πώς θα καταφέρω, αυτήν που ποτέ δεν αγάπησε;
...πείσε.
Τι να προσφέρω σ' αυτήν, με μόνο μου βιός του αδελφού στάνη;
...φουστάνι.
Πώς θα μείνει αγνή, που στην καρδιά μου γι' άλλο χώρος δε μένει;
...δεμένη. (_στην καρδιά μου για πάντα θα μένει-θαμμένη_, για πιο μακάβριο)


----------



## panadeli (Dec 22, 2011)

Καλέ εσύ το 'βγαλες όλο σχεδόν! Υποκλίνομαι!
Μου αρέσουν, ειδικά τα τελευταία δύο.

Μου φαινόταν ανυπέρβλητο εμπόδιο, αλλά με τις απαντήσεις σας με κάνατε να αναθεωρήσω. Αν μη τι άλλο, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ γι' αυτό. 

Με τα πολλά, μου 'ρθε και μένα μια ιδέα για το τελευταίο:
_Πες μου, ηχώ, πώς να την κάνω σύζυγό μου μέλλουσα;
Με λόυσα._


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2011)

Panadeli, τέτοιες προδιαγραφές τις καταθέτουν από την αρχή, να σφίγγουν εγκαίρως οι εμπνεύσεις. 
(Όλοι, όλοι…)

Ελληγεννή, δεν μ’ αρέσουν οι κουνημένοι τόνοι (_χτυπά – χτύπα, αγάπησε – πείσε_) [το αυτό ισχύει και δι' υμάς, panadeli], αλλά με το _δε μένει- δεμένη_ έκανες διάνα. 

Και τι θα πείτε σαν καταφέρουμε αυτό το μανίκι;
Νίκη, νίκη.


----------



## Themis (Dec 22, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι ο Ελληγεννής προέβλεψε την εύλογη αυτή ένσταση. Υποθέτω ότι δεν είναι τυχαίο που ξεκινάει τον στίχο-απόκριση με τρεις τελείες. Η ηχώ ακολουθεί με χρονική υστέρηση. Αν, μέχρι να τελειώσει ο ερωτών, η ηχώ έχει φτάσει κοντά στο τέλος, το καταληκτικό δισύλλαβο τμήμα μιας προπαροξύτονης λέξης μπορεί να νοηθεί σαν τονούμενο αυτοτελώς, γιατί ατονία δεν γίνεται ανεκτή. Με αυτή τη λογική το "αγάπησε-πείσε" μπορεί να γίνει αποδεκτό, αλλά όχι το "χτυπά-χτύπα". Όταν το καταληκτικό δισύλλαβο τμήμα κουβαλάει τον τόνο, η ηχώ δεν μπορεί να τον αλλοιώσει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 22, 2011)

Ακριβώς γι' αυτό έβαλα τις τελείες, αλλά ομολογώ ότι με το χτύπα-χτυπά την πάτησα χωρίς καν να το παρατηρήσω. Αλλά βέβαια δεν είμαι μεταφραστής, οπότε με συγχωρώ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2011)

Και βέβαια επιτρέπονται οι αλλαγές. Ίσως επιβάλλονται...


ΒΟΣΚΟΣ: Κάποιες ερωτήσεις θα ’θελα, αντίλαλε, φίλε αγνέ,
να μ’ απαντήσεις. Να προσπαθήσω, ναι;
ΑΝΤΙΛΑΛΟΣ: Ναι.
Το πάθος που με καίει να το σβήσω μ’ άλλον;
Μάλλον.
Εκείνη που θέλω τι θα την ευχαριστήσει;
Στύση.
Τι άλλο θα ’θελε αν τα λεφτά μου χαλούσα;
Λούσα.
Και πώς θα την κρατήσω κοντά μου αν η ίδια δε μένει;
Δεμένη.
Σαν να μου λες ψέματα. Δύσκολα θα με πείσεις.
Επίσης.
Πες μου τότε: πώς θα την έχω πάντοτε για τη δική μου πάρτη.
Πάρ’ τη.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 22, 2011)

Προκάματε; Προκάματε; :)

Εντάξει, μάλλον δεν αξίζει τότε να ασχοληθώ, αφού δόθηκαν πολλές και αρκετά καλές μεταφράσεις. Την επόμενη φορά ίσως. :) 

Μια παρατήρηση μόνο στο τελευταίο του νίκελ: Η πρώτη απόκριση δεν είναι ηχώ, αλλά επανάληψη της ίδιας λέξης. Κατανοώ ότι δεν σου ερχόταν κάτι καλύτερο, αλλά νομίζω πως αυτό πρέπει να αλλάξει για να να 'ναι όπως τα άλλα, που τα έκανες πολύ ωραία.


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Επίτηδες το 'κανα ίδιο, γιατί και στο πρωτότυπο υπάρχει ένα τέτοιο ξεγέλασμα, δηλαδή η φαινομενική κατάφαση / επιβεβαίωση (“Shall I try?” “Try.”) δεν είναι παρά η επανάληψη από την ηχώ, που την αντιλαμβανόμαστε σαφώς στη δεύτερη επανάληψη, όχι ευθύς εξαρχής.

Άλλο είναι βέβαια που _πρέπει _να αλλάξει...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 22, 2011)

Πολύ μού άρεσε, Νίκελ. Αλλά συμφωνώ με τον Αζιμούθιο, στο πρώτο. Προτιμώ την δική μου εκδοχή, σ' αυτό.

Το πάρ'τη το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, αλλά στο μυαλό μου ερχόταν μόνο "πάρτυ", που δεν κολλούσε πουθενά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 22, 2011)

nickel said:


> Άλλο είναι βέβαια που _πρέπει _να αλλάξει...



Προφανώς εννοείς εκείνο το "άλλον".


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 22, 2011)

Εγώ κατάλαβα τη στύση... :Ρ


----------



## panadeli (Dec 22, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ ξανά όλους για την ανταπόκριση και για τον κόπο σας. Για άλλη μια φορά, είμαι καταϋποχρεωμένος.
Νίκελ, μου αρέσει πολύ η απόδοσή σου. 
Βέβαια η στύση μάλλον θέλει κόψιμο. Μεταφορικά πάντα :). Όχι ότι το βιβλίο δεν έχει σεξουαλικές αναφορές, γεμάτο είναι, αλλά ειδικά στο ποίημα ίσως είναι too much. Ωραία ιδέα πάντως.

Και μια ερώτηση: Προτιμάς τον αντίλαλο από την ηχώ; Δεν με χαλάει, αλλά με προβληματίζει λίγο το ζήτημα του γένους. 
Εξαρχής μου άρεσε το θηλυκό γένος, γιατί φαντάστηκα την ηχώ σαν τη φωνή της γυναίκας, που εκμυστηρεύεται στον βοσκό τα μυστικά της.
Από την άλλη ταιριάζει και το αρσενικό γένος, δεδομένου ότι πρόκειται για τη φωνή του βοσκού που αντιλαλεί.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2011)

Το "πρόβλημα" του γένους λύνεται πανεύκολα: _*αντιλαλιά*_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2011)

Η αντιλαλιά δεν περνάει λόγω του πρώτου στίχου.
Αλλά σωστός είναι ο αντίλαλος, μόνο αγοράκια μιλάνε με τέτοιο τρόπο μεταξύ τους...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2011)

Με τη γλώσσα στο μάγουλο γράφτηκε το προηγούμενο, Δόκτωρ.


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Το "πρόβλημα" του γένους λύνεται πανεύκολα: _*αντιλαλιά*_.



Πλάκα πλάκα, υπάρχει και η *ηχολαλιά*. Μπορεί το ΛΚΝ να ορίζει την _ηχολαλία_ ως παθολογική (*ηχολαλία* η [ixolalía] O25 (χωρίς πληθ.) : ψυχοπαθολογική κατάσταση που τη χαρακτηρίζει αυτόματη επανάληψη λέξεων ή φράσεων που τις λέει κάποιος άλλος και παρατηρείται σε περιπτώσεις ατόμων με διανοητική ανεπάρκεια.) όπως και το ΛΝΕΓ (*ηχολαλία* (η) [1896] {χωρ. πληθ.} ΙΑΤΡ. η παθολογική τάση για μηχανική επανάληψη λέξεων και φράσεων που ο ασθενής άκουσε άλλους να προφέρουν. [ΕΤΥΜ. Ελληνογενής ξέν. όρ., < αγγλ. echolalia]), αλλά σε διάφορα κείμενα για τη γλωσσική ανάπτυξη των παιδιών _ηχολαλιά_ λέγεται απλώς η ασυνείδητη επανάληψη των ήχων που ακούνε τα μικρά παιδιά. Αυτό δεν κάνει και η ηχώ, ο αντίλαλος, η αντιλαλιά; ...λαλιά ...αλιά ...λιά...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Με τη γλώσσα στο μάγουλο γράφτηκε το προηγούμενο, Δόκτωρ.


Εγώ νόμισα ευλόγως ότι αποφάσισες να επεκταθείς και στον ποιητικό λόγο...


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2011)

panadeli said:


> Βέβαια η στύση μάλλον θέλει κόψιμο. Μεταφορικά πάντα :). Όχι ότι το βιβλίο δεν έχει σεξουαλικές αναφορές, γεμάτο είναι, αλλά ειδικά στο ποίημα ίσως είναι too much. Ωραία ιδέα πάντως.


Ε, ναι, προφανώς. Αλλά στο επόμενο διάλειμμα ξεκούρασης σκοπεύω και αυτό το ωραίο δίστιχο και το άλλο με το _μάλλον_ να τα αντικαταστήσω με καλύτερα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2011)

Στην άκαρπη προσπάθεια για εναλλακτικές λύσεις (rain check?):

BONUS TRACKS RHYMES:

Πώς θα μάθει πως την αγαπώ τ’ αηδόνι της Βουδαπέστης;
Πες της.
Και τι να κάνω με την κόρη από την Ασπροχώρα; (αυτός είναι πολυγαμικός και κοσμογυρισμένος)
Προχώρα.
Θέλω να γίνουν και οι δυο, ηχώ μας, ταίρι μου.
Αστέρι μου!
Πώς λες να τους φερθώ για να μη με πεις μα… 
Με πείσμα.



Ίσως αύριο να βρω τη λύση, ε;
Ηλίθιε! (Είστε σοβαροί; Πού ξανακούστηκε τσεβδή ηχώ;)


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2011)

Seriously? Περίμενα ότι θα είχε αρχίσει καινούργια μόδα με τα _echo rhymes_ (να τις πούμε _ηχώριμες_; — ακούγονται έτσι πιο ώριμες).


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 23, 2011)

Μπόνους κι από εμέ:

Πώς το λέν' το κορίτσι απ' τη Θεσσαλονίκη;
Νίκη.
Τι σ' αυτήν να φέρω από την Ρόδο;
Ρόδο.
Τι να βρω να φέρω από την Ξάνθη;
Άνθη.
Τι απ' την Αγιά Σοφία;
Ία.
Κι απ' αυτό που βρίσκουν στην Λιέγη, ούλοι;
Γιούλι.
Κι άμα είναι χαζοβιόλα;
Βιόλα.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 2, 2012)

Με τα πολλά κατέληξα, προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον, στην εξής εκδοχή (εμπνευσμένη σε μεγάλο βαθμό από τις προτάσεις σας, μερικές από τις οποίες τις έβαλα σχεδόν αυτούσιες):

ΒΟΣΚΟΣ: Γλυκιά ηχώ, που εσύ στο δάσος ζεις,
Και στα αινίγματα να δίνεις λύση μπορείς,
Να σε ρωτήσω κι εγώ, φρόνιμο θα ‘ναι;
ΗΧΩ: Ναι.
Πώς να εκφράσω του πόθου μου τις ριπές;
Πες.
Τι λες ηχώ, θέλει άντρα άραγε νέο;
Γενναίο.
Τι δώρο να της δώσω, που η καρδιά μου τόσο ευφράνθη;
Άνθη.
Πώς δίπλα μου θα την κρατήσω, αν η ίδια δε μένει;
Δεμένη.
Την αγαπώ, κι όμορφη ας μη τη λες.
Τι λες;
Τι λαχταρά η ψυχή της, πες μου, να μην την αμελούσα;
Λούσα.


Ποιος να το έλεγε ποτέ ότι θα μετέφραζα ποιήματα. Και το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο δεν έχει ένα, αλλά πεντ' έξι!


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2012)

Το 'βγαλες έξω! Χα!
Έξοχα!



panadeli said:


> Και το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο δεν έχει ένα, αλλά πεντ' έξι!



Πάμε γι' άλλα, λοιπόν!
:)


----------



## panadeli (Jan 2, 2012)

Λες, ε; Εντάξει δεν θέλω να σας αγγαρεύω και συνέχεια. 
Τα υπόλοιπα δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολα. 
Αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο πραγματικά δεν είχα ιδέα τι να κάνω, οπότε η συνεισφορά σας ήταν καθοριστική. 
Ίσως γίνομαι κουραστικός, αλλά ευχαριστώ και πάλι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Με τα πολλά κατέληξα, προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον, στην εξής εκδοχή (εμπνευσμένη σε μεγάλο βαθμό από τις προτάσεις σας, μερικές από τις οποίες τις έβαλα σχεδόν αυτούσιες):
> 
> ΒΟΣΚΟΣ: Γλυκιά ηχώ, που εσύ μες στο δάσος ζεις,
> Και στα αινίγματα να δίνεις λύση που μπορείς,
> ...


Αφού δεν μπόρεσα να συνεισφέρω στο δημιουργικό, τουλάχιστον μερικές προτάσεις για την ευφωνική επιμέλεια... ;):)


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2012)

Μπράβο, ντοκτέρ. Μήπως:
_Και στα αινίγματα να δίνεις λύση ημπορείς_ (να πάρει έτσι και παλαιικότητα και να φύγει το _που_)

_Την αγαπώ, κι όμορφη ας μην τη λες._ (απαραίτητο το κόμμα)

Φωνητική παρατήρηση: είναι κανονικά άκυρη η σχέση _τη λες / τι λες_, αφού στο δεύτερο το _τι_ τονίζεται. Έχουμε, δηλαδή, [tılés] και [tílés], σαν τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _ευ αγωνίζεσθαι_ και _ευάγωγος_. 
:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> _Και στα αινίγματα να δίνεις λύση ημπορείς_ (να πάρει έτσι και παλαιικότητα και να φύγει το _που_)


Αυτό, πάλι, δεν κάνει χασμωδία: ι...ι; Ίσως με _[...] λύση να δίνεις ημπορείς;_



nickel said:


> _Την αγαπώ, κι όμορφη ας μην τη λες._ (απαραίτητο το κόμμα)


Χμμμ. Τότε, σαν πιο πάνω, [...] κι *έ*μορφη [...];



nickel said:


> Φωνητική παρατήρηση: είναι κανονικά άκυρη η σχέση _τη λες / τι λες_, αφού στο δεύτερο το _τι_ τονίζεται. Έχουμε, δηλαδή, [tılés] και [tílés], σαν τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _ευ αγωνίζεσθαι_ και _ευάγωγος_. :)


 Εδώ, μια πιθανή διόρθωση είναι να φύγει το _Τι λες;_ και να γίνει _Τη λες!_


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2012)

Εγώ είμαι εντάξει. Σειρά των πιο ιδιότροπων τώρα.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 2, 2012)

Τσενκούγια δόκτωρα!
Και η απορία του γλωσσικά αδαούς: το _τηνε_ δεν παίρνει τόνο, ε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2012)

Αυτά είναι προχωρημένα και για μένα. :) Μάλλον θέλει στο -ε- που πρόσθεσα, τηνέ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2012)

Άτονο το _τηνε_, να βολεύει το μέτρο ανάλογα με την περίπτωση (_Μάθε τέχνη κι άσ΄ τηνε, κι αν πεινάσεις πιάσ΄ τηνε | Δεν τηνε θέλω τη ζωή που ο Θεός χαρίζει, δώρο που πίσω παίρνεται για μένα δεν αξίζει | Έχεις δυο μάτια έμορφα που χαμηλά κοιτάνε, κι όποιος γυρίσει και τα δει, στον Άδη τονε πάνε | Ακόμη δεν τον είδαμε και Γιάννη τονε βγάλαμε_).


----------

